# Beyond Conditional Format -- Usar hasta 4 colores



## josevaldesv (Oct 22, 2004)

Pablo (ya directamente a ti mejor la pregunta, sorry),

He visto la ayuda de Excel y lo que has escrito sobre este tema:
"Las fórmulas no pueden cambiar las propiedades de celdas. Las dos opciones que hay son, Formato Condicional y utilizar un formato de número parecido a esto:	
[Rojo][=1]$#,##0.00	
Por aquí se pueden poner, si no estoy mal, hasta cuatro condiciones."

Pero no logro hacerlo funcionar. Ni en VBA ni en Excel directamente.
Seguro es algo muy fácil, pero no lo descifro  

Me puedes echar la mano?

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Oct 22, 2004)

Esta es una buena explicación:

http://www.peltiertech.com/Excel/NumberFormats.html


----------



## josevaldesv (Oct 22, 2004)

Es un gran avance.

Todavía tengo dudas sobre si tengo de A1 a A4 los sig valores
Y
B
R
G
Cómo hacer que si dice Y o empieza con Y, lo ponga amarillo
Si dice B o empieza con B, lo ponga Azul,
Si dice R o empieza con R, Rojo
y G - verde...

Hasta el momento sólo puedo poner un sólo color.

Gracias por el apoyo


----------



## josevaldesv (Oct 22, 2004)

De momento ya mejoré, puesto que puedo hacer, comparando con números, que lo ponga de diferente color....
cómo podría hacerle para que me ponga "texto" y no números exclusivamente?


----------



## RalphA (Oct 22, 2004)

Suponiendon que usted tiene las letras R, Y, B, G en las celdas A1, A2, A3 y A4, respectivamente, y que usted quiere que el color de fondo sea rojo ("Red"), amarillo ("Yellow"), azul ("Blue") y verde ("Green"), haga "click" en la celda A1, Format, Conditional Formatting..., y, bajo "Condition 1", cambie la condicion a "Formula Is", y, en la ventanita a la derecha, ponga la formula,  =IF(A1="R",1,0), luego haga "click" sobre "Format", "Patterns", y escoja el color rojo de su gusto.  

Haga "ckick" en el boton de abajo "Add>>", para Condition 2, use "Formula Is" y ponga,  =IF(A1="Y",1,0), Format, Patterns, y escoja el color amarillo de su gusto.

Haga "ckick" en el boton de abajo "Add>>", para Condition 3, use "Formula Is" y ponga,  =IF(A1="B",1,0), Format, Patterns, y escoja el color azul de su gusto.

Haga "click" en OK, y, de nuevo, en OK.

Ahora, estando en la celda A1, haga "click" en "icon" con la escobita amarilla en el "Standard Toolbar" (esto hace una copia del "format", incluyendo el "Conditional Formatting..." de la celda), luego haga un "highlight" de las deldas A2, A3 y A4,  Ya esta!

Note que solamente tres "conditional formats" se pueden hacer en Excel.  Para el famoso "cuarto color", comienze con hacer que todas las celdas tengan un color no usado todavia.  Por ejemplo, haga las cuatro celdas verdes, usando el "icon" del tarrito de pintura en el "Formatting Toolbar".  Notara que el "Conditional Formatting..." tiene preferencia siempre.

Si usted quiere que no sea una letra, como R, la que produzca el color rojo, sino, por ejemplo, cualquier palabra que comince con la letra R (r mayuscula), cambie sus formulas a  =IF(LEFT(A1,1)="R",1,0).  Las variaciones fobre el tema son muchas, solamente depende de la imaginacion y un uso correcto de las funciones y logico empleada en Excel.

Mas preguntas?


----------



## josevaldesv (Nov 1, 2004)

Gracias RalphA, sin embargo, eso de formato condicional ya lo tengo medio dominado.
Al referirme a usar hasta 4 colores, me refería 4 ADEMÁS del blanco que también lo necesito.

En realidad manejo informe con estos colores:
blanco
amarillo
rojo
azul
verde

Creo que de momento lo mejor que puedo hacer es una macro que filtre los renglones, los ponga amarillos, y luego ya me muestre todo el informe.
Yo sólo buscaba no tener que recurrir a correr una macro.

Saludos,


----------



## RalphA (Nov 1, 2004)

Bueno, como apunte en mi "post" anterior, solamente tres colores admiten de ser cambiados con "Conditional Formatting...", pudiendo usarse un cuarto color como "default".  Para cinco, como usted parece necesitar, o para mas, hay que irse al VBA.  

Buena suerte!


----------



## josevaldesv (Nov 1, 2004)

OH!!!!
Entonces pudiera existir algún programa que o código en VBA que diera SIN MACROS un color extra?
O es que el VBA siempre lo tengo que correr a través de un shotcut-key o un botón?


----------



## RalphA (Nov 1, 2004)

Hay mas de una respuesto en este fuero, en Ingles, en que se resuelve el codico en VBA a usar.  Como un ejemplo, vaya a este eslabon:

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=28680&highlight=four+colors

O, vaya a "Excel Questions" y escriba "four colors", o "more than three colors with Conditional Formatting", o frases parecidas, y obtendra mas ejemplos de codigo en VBA para qualquier numero de colores!

Buena suerte


----------

